# Plants and supplies for sale



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I need to downsize big time. Anyone want to stop by next week and see what I have?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

crap wish i was closure i would love to.. pm me a list of what you got ill share it with the guys maybe if enough are interested we will take a little road trip.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll work on that this weekend. Anyone want one of the old style oceanic 70g lizard lounges?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm definitely interested.. can you make a basic list of some of the stuff youre trying to get rid of?


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

bussardnr said:


> I need to downsize big time. Anyone want to stop by next week and see what I have?


Hi Nathan,
Got any nice broms, Leca, cork logs, or tillandsias (prices?) ? My friend "puckett26" lives in Frederick and could pick them up for me. We're riding to the Timonium Repticon show together on the 15th and he could transfer them to me when we car pool from Emmittsburg.
He has reptiles so maybe he would be interested in some things.
C.U.,
Karl


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

unfortunately I dont have any of those things. You can try scott m in frederick. He might have the Leca and cork logs.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey nate never got that list.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Heres a good chunk of it: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/53697-plants-supplies.html
Theres more (like lots of dischidias) Its alot to go through. Hopefully I'll have less to deal with this weekend and i can make a more complete list.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

karl47 said:


> Hi Nathan,
> Got any nice broms, Leca, cork logs, or tillandsias (prices?) ? My friend "puckett26" lives in Frederick and could pick them up for me. We're riding to the Timonium Repticon show together on the 15th and he could transfer them to me when we car pool from Emmittsburg.
> He has reptiles so maybe he would be interested in some things.
> C.U.,
> Karl


Karl - you should contact Jason DeSantis and see if there is anyone up there coming down this way . . . I bet he'd be able to make it happen . . .


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for everyone that came, I'll offer it one more time this week, then everything is getting cut up and sold as a grab bag. I'll post more pictures.


----------

